# Need help w/ Interventional Pain Management



## Martinez2017 (Mar 21, 2008)

We just started billing for Anesthesia services..need to know if there should be an E & M code in addition to the anesthesia code for a physician for monitoring.


----------



## LeslieJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Certainly there are times when an anesthesiologist may do evaluation & management services.

The same E/M rules apply for anesthesiologists as for any other MD.

When providing anesthesia services for a surgical procedure, there would be no E/M with some exceptions. On the other hand, for Interventional Pain services, it's likely that some cases can be billed using E/M and some will not.  Again, the same E/M rules apply so if you understand those, you should be able to know when an E/M is appropriate to code and when you shouldn't.

Go to CMS - look at the Internet Only Manual 100-04, Chapter 12 for physician services.  This manual will also detail what's included in anesthesia services per CMS guidelines.  

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/Manuals/IOM/...r=ascending&itemID=CMS018912&intNumPerPage=10

Leslie Johnson, CPC
http://www.askleslie.net


----------

